# Cheapest gamepad which supports FIFA 12



## ajai5777 (Jul 7, 2012)

I want a cheap gamepad that supports FIFA 12. The cheapest branded one is Logitech F310 @ 1250/- I am looking for much more cheaper one. Please suggest one if you have experience with cheap gamepads.


----------



## icebags (Jul 7, 2012)

frontech fantasypad. (it should support fifa i think, generic gamepads are supported in most games)


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 7, 2012)

sry for hijacking the thread.. any idea abt gamepad / Joystick for Action / Shooter games ???


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 7, 2012)

icebags said:


> frontech fantasypad. (it should support fifa i think, generic gamepads are supported in most games)



Nope. Most of the generic gamepads dont support FIFA  I have tried some..

Anyways I orderd Logitech F310 from flipkart. I admitted that I can no longer be a pro in FIFA without gamepad. All trick stick spammers are pissing me off in FIFA 12. If i can beat most of them with keyboard, I can pwn them with gamepad


----------



## icebags (Jul 7, 2012)

can you play fps with gamepad / joystick ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah. Thats how you play FPSs in PS3 Xbox etc..But I found that very hard to control. For TPS and FPS mouse and KB is the best IMO


----------



## icebags (Jul 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Nope. Most of the generic gamepads dont support FIFA  I have tried some..
> 
> Anyways I orderd Logitech F310 from flipkart. I admitted that I can no longer be a pro in FIFA without gamepad. All trick stick spammers are pissing me off in FIFA 12. If i can beat most of them with keyboard, I can pwn them with gamepad



if you have big hands then 310 will be a bit small and your hand will pain. its ok gamepad otherwise, triggers are a bit stiff and there big null zones in analogue sticks, but it's ok for many people anyways.


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Nope. Most of the generic gamepads dont support FIFA  I have tried some..


any genric gamepad (rs. 250) with *xboxemu.ini* will do job. And you can play every game like with xbox controller.

Anyway congrats for Logitech.

Still you have to use xboxemu with your logitech controller because some games strictly support only xbox controller. 
Well you can't find vibration in a genric controller which you get from a branded, only difference. And about life span of generic controller , i didn't encountered any of those dying until you break or loose the stick with your ramming hand.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Yeah. Thats how you play FPSs in PS3 Xbox etc..But I found that very hard to control. For TPS and FPS mouse and KB is the best IMO



Its not hard. Just needs practice.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 7, 2012)

Frontech Gamepad. ~ Rs 350 now i think.

Frontech Game Pad Best Quality Best Deals With Price Comparison | CheapestInIndia.com

I have had 5 of them , since 2008. Works well , the joystick does break after an year or so of intense FIFA , i just buy spare sticks for Rs 5 and replace them.


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Frontech Gamepad. ~ Rs 350 now i think.
> 
> Frontech Game Pad Best Quality Best Deals With Price Comparison | CheapestInIndia.com
> 
> I have had 5 of them , since 2008. Works well , the joystick does break after an year or so of intense FIFA , i just buy spare sticks for Rs 5 and replace them.



i got 2 frontech for 250+250 Rs. Using since 2 years.


----------



## Latinsnake (Jul 7, 2012)

As Alok said the gamepads worth 250 are just fine...just use the x360ce app.  (x360ce - XBOX 360 Controller emulator - Google Project Hosting)

Microsoft gamepads are for 1100 and are anytime better than the logitech gamepads in that price range.


----------



## icebags (Jul 7, 2012)

yah, unless u need analogue triggers, there is no need to buy logitech gamepad. cheap gamepads come with click button triggers, and those buttons are normally crappy. apart from triggers, with emulators, cheap gamepads do well, and frontechs are very durable, i have one fantasypad for 6 years lol. it's big, comfortable and solid (except those trigger buttons of course).



JojoTheDragon said:


> Its not hard. Just needs practice.




ah, it's you. we meet again.
still, KB & mouse beat those pad-walas of consoles anytime.


----------



## Prongs298 (Sep 4, 2013)

When you buy a low price normal gamepad the PC recognizes it as a normal USB Network Joystick or USB Vibration Joystick. You can change that. You can edit your registry and easily use the right stick of your Gamepad. Many of you may already know it but I'm gonna give clear instructions on how to do it. You don't need any software and the process doesn't have any problems and doesn't create any problems in your PC.



What you have to do is..................



► Start > Run (start the "Run" command prompt by pressing Windows button+R)



► type "regedit"



► press "OK" & Confirm by clicking "Yes" (a new window will appear)



► Double click on "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" > Double click "System" > Double click "CurrentControlSet" > Double Click "Control" > "MediaProperties" > "PrivatePropeties" > "Joystick" > "OEM".



► After double clicking on "OEM" you will see in the drop down menu there are folder(s) named like "VID_**** & PID_*****". single click on it and you'll see panel on the right.



► On the bottom there will be "OEMName" and beside that will the current name of your gamepad.



Right click on "OEMName" and select "Modify...".



You'll see a new window where you can edit the current name of your gamepad. Change the current name to "Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2". You have to write it exactly as I wrote it. Click on "OK" and close "regedit".



Now you just have to press the "mode" button on your gamepad and you'll be able to use the right stick without a problem.There you have it. Now your PC will recognize your normal gamepad as a Logitech Gamepad and your button layout will be the same as the Logitech Rumblepad 2 in FIFA 13. Below there are photos that will help you understand the process perfectly. Enjoy your skill moves in FIFA 13.



Default Skill Move Button = Pace Control + Right Analog Directions. 


source - *www.facebook.com/groups/151731451519293/doc/696885537003879/


----------

